# Pink Floyd fans:



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

These guys are good, seen them a couple of times.
$20 @ the door

"There is no dark side of the moon, really. Matter of fact it's all dark."


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

When?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL, April 4th!


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

I am pretty certain none of the original group are playing. Roger Waters has his on album. All of the new group are all young players. IMO, Brit Floyd would be a better show. Saw them and they are good. Just my thoughts. sad3sm


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

It appears David Gilmore has a new album also.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Duke said:


> I am pretty certain none of the original group are playing. Roger Waters has his on album. All of the new group are all young players. IMO, Brit Floyd would be a better show. Saw them and they are good. Just my thoughts. sad3sm


Go check these guys out. It's only $20


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

I'd like to go see them, but I've never gotten into the AC-DC thing. :ac550:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

:slimer:


----------

